# how do you get a horses coat to be super shiny?



## sallymoon (20 January 2011)

I have a clipped chestnut horse, clip is growing out, that I would like to shine up a bit.  He is a very good doer so I dont want to use oils in the feed as he will get too fat.

Does anyone have any tips for making his coat look healthier?


----------



## Bug2007 (20 January 2011)

If he is good heath he sould have a shine, it might be dulled by grease in the coat.
Soak a tea towel in hot water and use this after grooming, by wiping him over with it. (squeeze it out first). This picks up the dust and grease out of the coat and should leave him with shine.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sally2008 (20 January 2011)

My 24 year old chestnut has always been a healthy looking good doer but since I've put him on Baileys Low Cal his coat is like a mirror.  I'd love to say it's all the time I spend grooming him but it's not!


----------



## Chestnut mare (20 January 2011)

I think a lot of it is dependent on their diet! I put my horse on blue chip and she has a lovely shiny coat .


----------



## Gilbey (20 January 2011)

I use Outshine and Blue Chip...and lots of elbow grease!! Ours all look super.


----------



## blackcob (20 January 2011)

No substitute for elbow grease - an hour's body brushing every day for a week will sort it right out. And I mean a solid hour of _proper_ brushing, with your weight behind the brush, tears springing from your eyes because your shoulders ache so much.


----------



## jaysh (20 January 2011)

It also depends on the lining of the rugs you use, i have different rugs and some dull my horses coat over and some shine them up so much you can practically see your face!
I did buy my horse a nylon/lycra bodysheet to get a shine on her as her thick indoor stable rug had caused her coat to lose its shine. She is black and looks amazing with her shiny coat.
I think you would tell if your horse's coat was dull due to health!


----------



## maletto (20 January 2011)

Sammii819 said:



			If he is good heath he sould have a shine, it might be dulled by grease in the coat.
Soak a tea towel in hot water and use this after grooming, by wiping him over with it. (squeeze it out first). This picks up the dust and grease out of the coat and should leave him with shine.

Hope that helps.
		
Click to expand...

yep, agree with the others about proper body brushing but if you're after a quick fix, do the above. 

You can also add a capful of dettol or vinegar (white) to the bucket of hot water to cut through the grease


----------



## caramel (20 January 2011)

I brush a lot! lots of elbow grease. Also I find a rubber curry comb comes in very handy  Also I feed Dengie Alfa- A oil, which has improved his coat so much  He's on Spillers cool concentrate which improves coat aswell  He looks amazing now


----------



## TicTac (20 January 2011)

I have a lightweight rambo duo rug liner which I use underneath my mare's stable rug. It gets washed every week. She is not clipped but has a coat like black silk and shines like a mirror.


----------



## Django Pony (20 January 2011)

We "steam" them at our yard. It's a 2 stage process done over 2 days. On Day 1 get a bucket of water as hot as you can stand to put your hands in, add a cap-full of methylated spirits then dunk a cloth (about the size of a large tea tea towel), wring it out well and lay it on to the horse and hold it for a while to let the steam do it's thing, then rub off the area you've just done and repeat all over. This cuts through all the grease and grime.
The next day follow it up with the same again, only with a couple of cap-fulls of Barrier's Lavender Wash http://www.barrier-biotech.com/product.php?pid=LW in the water instead of meths. That helps puts the oils back in the coat and smells gorgeous!
I finish with a spritz of Showsheen. I normally do it about once a month or so.


----------



## patchandloopy (20 January 2011)

I hardly brush my lad and he is super shiney, he only has a hi fi food and cheap cool mix...

lol


----------



## Cloud9 (20 January 2011)

I put my horse on Top Spec Lite feed balancer - he has never looked so good - he is so shiny and looking very well and had loads of comments from others about how fit and shiny he looks!!


----------



## JULIET PIZIUK (14 April 2021)

sallymoon said:



			I have a clipped chestnut horse, clip is growing out, that I would like to shine up a bit.  He is a very good doer so I dont want to use oils in the feed as he will get too fat.

Does anyone have any tips for making his coat look healthier?
		
Click to expand...

I use a pure silk scarf to rub my chestnuts coat down.Silk actually smooths the hair cuticle to give  a polished  shine on the horse's  coat.


----------

